# Walstad tank cycle w/fish



## MoodyMaMa (Dec 22, 2013)

My ammonia was 0.75 nitrites 4.0 this morning, I did a 50% water change. Tonight they are 0.25, and the nitrites are still around 2.0 maybe more.

I have done two 50% water changes this week! it's been about two weeks since I set the tanks up. 

Do I need to do another water change? The fish seem to be doing fine. 
If I had more plants would the numbers drop faster?


Also my tap water ph is about 8.0, it has lowered to almost 7.4 in the planted tank, I have access to water from a well that has a ph of 6.0. Should I use the lower ph water? Neons, GloFish, and otos.

By the way it's a 20 gal tall tank.


----------



## GadgetGirl (Oct 11, 2013)

Yes, you need a LOT more plants. Cycling with fish is never a good idea. These are VERY dangerous ammonia and nitrite levels. I would keep doing water changes until it comes down. Daily, if necessary. Do you have any mature filter media from an established tank? What kind of testing kit are you using? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## GadgetGirl (Oct 11, 2013)

If the pH in the tank is staying stable at 7.4, I would continue using the tap water. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## MoodyMaMa (Dec 22, 2013)

I have the sponge part of the Filter in it that was in it before I switched to a planted tank, I also have a bio wheel I took out because my understanding of Walstads book is that it is better for the plants not to have that bacteria cause they fight over the same nutrients.

I have a liquid testing kit not the strips.


----------



## GadgetGirl (Oct 11, 2013)

There is a lot of discussion as to whether filter bacteria competes in a Walstad set up. The general consensus lately is that it does not. I used mature media in a canister filter and thoroughly soaked, then mineralized the Miracle Grow Organic Choice potting soil. I also mixed Saf T Sorb, which is basically a clay material, in the soil to bind the nutrients. I never had any ammonia or nitrite. I still waited 3 weeks before I put my fish in just to be sure. As Diana Walstad herself says, the first few weeks can be chaotic! 

I strongly suggest daily water changes until the ammonia and nitrite are zero. I wouldn't do a huge amount at one time though since your pH in the tank is a bit lower than your tap. Then I bet you'll be all set! 

Good that you're using a liquid test, kit. As you know the strips are unreliable. 

Keep us informed how it's going! 

Edit: If you want to read my story about my Walstad journey, go here:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=89304

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## awesometim1 (Oct 31, 2013)

You need a jungle to begin with lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## MoodyMaMa (Dec 22, 2013)

GadgetGirl said:


> There is a lot of discussion as to whether filter bacteria competes in a Walstad set up. The general consensus lately is that it does not. I used mature media in a canister filter and thoroughly soaked, then mineralized the Miracle Grow Organic Choice potting soil. I also mixed Saf T Sorb, which is basically a clay material, in the soil to bind the nutrients. I never had any ammonia or nitrite. I still waited 3 weeks before I put my fish in just to be sure. As Diana Walstad herself says, the first few weeks can be chaotic!
> 
> I strongly suggest daily water changes until the ammonia and nitrite are zero. I wouldn't do a huge amount at one time though since your pH in the tank is a bit lower than your tap. Then I bet you'll be all set!
> 
> ...


Ok, I dropped the Biowheel back in the filter box, and will keep a close eye on the levels, hope to buy more plants Friday when we go to town. 

I would've waited to add the fish, but they were in the tank before I transformed it and they had no where else to go:icon_conf

Love your tank, hoping my plants will take off like that, I do see some new growth on all except the java ferns. Even my annubias has a new leaf coming out:icon_cool


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

Ouch. You should definitely be doing a lot more water changes, even multiple water changes a day, to keep the ammonia/nitrites as close to zero as you can. And you should definitely have a much higher plant mass. 

The initial plant mass doesn't have to be plants you plan to keep as a permanent fixture in the tank; often folks just dump a bunch of water sprite or other fast growing plants in--not even bothering to plant them, just letting them float--and gradually remove them as the tank stabilizes.


----------



## MoodyMaMa (Dec 22, 2013)

awesometim1 said:


> You need a jungle to begin with lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


I thought I had one, but after looking at everyone else's I guess there's room for more, kinda thought they would fill in with time😏


----------



## GadgetGirl (Oct 11, 2013)

If you can pick up some hornwort, that would help as they are veritable nutrient sponges! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

I agree with needing a lot of fast-growing (stem plants) plants. Diana Walstad uses this method. She says with enough plants she can set up in the morning and add a few fish the same day.

The plants take up Ammonia, Nitrites, which is all you have to worry about. I really don't think the "growing in" method works. I'm really trying to emphasize the importance of having sufficient plants.


----------



## MoodyMaMa (Dec 22, 2013)

Django said:


> I agree with needing a lot of fast-growing (stem plants) plants. Diana Walstad uses this method. She says with enough plants she can set up in the morning and add a few fish the same day.
> 
> The plants take up Ammonia, Nitrites, which is all you have to worry about. I really don't think the "growing in" method works. I'm really trying to emphasize the importance of having sufficient plants.


I'm working on it, found some water sprite yesterday and added a bunch of that, mostly floating, planted two just to see how they would grow. Looking for some others, a lot harder to find than I thought it would be, in a city this size.


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

MoodyMaMa said:


> I'm working on it, found some water sprite yesterday and added a bunch of that, mostly floating, planted two just to see how they would grow. Looking for some others, a lot harder to find than I thought it would be, in a city this size.


Moody, I don't know exactly how to say this, but I think I came across too forcefully and I was out of line with my previous reply to you. I'm sorry. I really wish you the best with your tank. Thanks for your indulgence and patience.


----------



## MoodyMaMa (Dec 22, 2013)

Django said:


> Moody, I don't know exactly how to say this, but I think I came across too forcefully and I was out of line with my previous reply to you. I'm sorry. I really wish you the best with your tank. Thanks for your indulgence and patience.


You were fine, I was not offended in the least. I just did not realize what heavily planted really meant☺ I just wanted you to know I now understand 😀


----------



## MoodyMaMa (Dec 22, 2013)

*Got it!*

Finally think I have enough plants  
The last two days all my water testing has shown a decrease in everything:bounce:

I added fanwort and wisteria.. Looks pretty I think, I also switched the light to one that says its good for aquarium plant growth. Really makes the plants a deeper shade of green and doesn't look near so stark (bright)


----------



## adive (Oct 30, 2013)

nice tank! any updates?


----------



## MoodyMaMa (Dec 22, 2013)

adive said:


> nice tank! any updates?


Fish all survived the cycle, ammonia and nitrites are always 0 and nitrates never over 5  a fellow forum member gave me a big bag of hornwort and other floaters which have helped a lot. 

Plants are growing, my annubias is giving me a new leaf a week. And the jungle val is slowly recovering from the transplant lost most of the original leaves but new ones have grown in their place. The stem plants in the middle were growing really well but I noticed pin holes in the leaves and was advices to add potassium to the tank so I'm doing that, which I did not think I would need to do with a Walstad tank.


----------



## SajidS (Feb 17, 2014)

How long did it take to complete the cycle ? 

You have a nice set up btw really like what you achieved with the rock placement!


----------



## MoodyMaMa (Dec 22, 2013)

It took about three weeks, but I think of I had had the floating plants right away it might not have needed to "cycle" because as she says in her book the plants will take in the ammonia and nitrates and you don't need the bacteria. But it really does take a lot of plants more than I had to start with. 

Thanks, I cheated on the rocks, it's plastic, and the drift wood is probably ceramic. Stuff I had on hand when not doing a planted tank, but looks natural enough to fit in with my planted tank, and I like em.


----------



## adive (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for the previous update but its time for a new update 

Love the jungle look. Looks like you have a successful tank there! In my walstad experimental setup I saw holes in leaves too.


----------



## kidgrave (Feb 4, 2014)

If you need a fast plant to soak up the ammonia, I would advise you to get some Horn Wort because that plant grows on crack, lol. 

About dealing with ammonia, I would advise that you get some filter media from an established tank, or gravel and add that to your tank to cycle it faster.


----------



## adive (Oct 30, 2013)

MoodyMaMa said:


> The stem plants in the middle were growing really well but I noticed pin holes in the leaves and was advices to add potassium to the tank so I'm doing that, which I did not think I would need to do with a Walstad tank.


Nice growth! Congrats.

I have a walstad and get holes in leaves too. I think thats because of potassium deficiencies. What did you dose to take care of it?


----------



## MoodyMaMa (Dec 22, 2013)

Tetra brand "flora pride". "Provides essential iron and potassium". Though I'm still getting some holes, I think I need to dose more frequently. Was doing about once a week bottle says with every water change, maybe I'll up it to twice a week.


----------



## MoodyMaMa (Dec 22, 2013)

*Update picture*

Took out the floating plant, the fish really didn't like it I think it was a bit pokey. 

Pruned some, Added some from my sons betta tank that is growing like mad.


----------

